# BBS RXII Disassembly?



## JTAK (Aug 25, 2006)

I’ve read how to take these apart, but haven’t had any luck. I have removed all the bolts but the center section and barrel will not come apart, are there any tricks for this? 
So far I have tried:
A buddy and I pulled in opposite directions
Then I tried to use a soft blow mallet on the backside of the center section but it won’t budge. 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: BBS RXII Disassembly? (JTAK)*

a little heat and a mallet should do the trick.


----------



## JTAK (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: BBS RXII Disassembly? (JTAK)*

So I still can't get these apart, any other suggestions? 
I took them to a tire shop and they told me that the wheels were one piece and all the bolts I took out were just for show? I thought it was BS but were there any RXII's with bolts that were single piece? I've see the single piece one's with out the bolts but these look like the face should come apart from the barrel.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: BBS RXII Disassembly? (JTAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTAK* »_So I still can't get these apart, any other suggestions? 
I took them to a tire shop and they told me that the wheels were one piece and all the bolts I took out were just for show? I thought it was BS but were there any RXII's with bolts that were single piece? I've see the single piece one's with out the bolts but these look like the face should come apart from the barrel. 


email BBS themselves
*[email protected]*

they can help







they freakin made those things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








but that kinda weird that guy said that those bolts are just for "show"
from my understanding, there 2 piece wheels , i've seen wheels threads, with these things taken apart to powdercoat the centers and polish the lips.... what size are they? 



_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 12:11 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

I just took apart my set and all that was needed was to drop them from about 8" then I pulled really hard with no one else. Guess I got lucky and mine werent as stuck as yours. I doubt the bolts are just for show. Post your rims so we know that they are in fact bbs rxii's aka wolfsburg rims
I would just try the heating and then banging on it with a rubber mallet method as stated above
Heres a little motivation for you



_Modified by kt883 at 6:24 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## JTAK (Aug 25, 2006)

So I flipped them over last night to double check that the wheel was in fact an RXII
To my surprise the model appears to be a BBS RS 771. There are VW logo's on the back as well but I'm a little confused. I looked up the RS 771's and to me they look just like a 2 piece wheel and are available in a 2 piece. 
Anyone else have a set of these?


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's just what they are called elsewhere in the world. They are 2 piece wheels and if you got all the bolts out the centers will come free. Just get a piece of 2x4 and use a hammer to smack it on the back of the wheel. That's how i got mine apart.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

maybe you've got some pretty bad bends in the wheels and they are clamping down on the faces? Mine came apart with a little steel toe boot action


----------



## Flawaiian (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (kt883)*

Those look frikn great... ughhh







making it very hard not to start taking mine apart... about to order my spacers and coils and just got summer tires, freshing up my RXII's could really make it all complete


----------



## JTAK (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll be giving this a shot again tomorrow, thanks for the advice!


----------

